# Would You Guys Be Interested In A Springtime Class Of Mine?



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

*Rules:

1. Absolutely NO politics!! This if for class discussion ONLY!! (Except if it fits in the discussion about my class like showing patience towards liberals and stuff.)


(So far that's the only one, but when class actually starts there will be more rules.)


Qualifications to attend: None, just please be respectful and I decided to open up this class to all religions and beliefs, but there will be no bashing of Christianity and or the Lord and Savior Jesus Christ so I guess you can add that as a rule.*



I've done this before on another website (that I got banned from) where it was called "Growing In Christ" and every day in the spring would be a different subject on how we can grow and become better Christians in the Lord and occasionally I gave homework for activities that you could do on your own and then we would all share them with each other the next day. Would anybody be interested in that? I'm only going to do it if I have people interested. If I get enough people saying that they want  to do it, It'll be starting on March first, but only if I get enough people.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2022)

Why study something in which the goals are unattainable?


----------



## lg325 (Feb 3, 2022)

*If it does form count me in.    *


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 3, 2022)

I would .. god bless you and Donald trump


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2022)

I see no problem with you starting a thread to do your class.  You probably need to state some rules in the opening post so that your thread/class is not derailed by non-believers.

Edit:  You might consider using the Debate Now forum to help you enforce the rules of the thread.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Oh no. LMFAO what did he do now!? Haha




I just have them on ignore because they always bring politics in it,.. but I'm going to ask my good old buddy Meister who is both a Christian and a good friend of mine to see what he thinks about this and if there is an official way of going about it. Like I remember some of the topics we covered before was honesty, patience, compassion, things like that where I tend to fail a lot when it comes to the liberals,.. but that's why it's a class. I might be the teacher, but I'm also still learning every day.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 3, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You like the crook and self-declared female abuser, who cheated on 3 wifes. He'll be in jail soon, for treason.


When will your husband, who is in construction and hires trespassers, be arrested?


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

Oh come on guys! Please don't start derailing my thread by talking politics, I only want people interested in taking this class to respond. Like are we seriously doing this already?


----------



## Donald H (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> I've done this before on another website (that I got banned from) where it was called "Growing In Christ" and every day in the spring would be a different subject on how we can grow and become better Christians in the Lord and occasionally I gave homework for activities that you could do on your own and then we would all share them with each other the next day. Would anybody be interested in that? I'm only going to do it if I have people interested. If I get enough people saying that they want  to do it, It'll be starting on March first, but only if I get enough people.


I will be interested from an atheist's POV, if you could tolerate same. Not to spam off-topic but to provide alternative explanations. 

I will also suggest that you could appeal to the moderator team for careful policing. It would be very good for this forum to be able to experience a decent and rational discussion.

Just not without atheist input or it would juse become a circle uhhhh, whatever?


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> Oh come on guys! Please don't start derailing my thread by talking politics, I only want people interested in taking this class to respond. Like are we seriously doing this already?


They are proving my point that you will need to set down enforceable rules, hence the Debate Now Forum may be appropriate.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I will be interested from an atheist's POV, if you could tolerate same. Not to spam off-topic but to provide alternative explanations.
> 
> I will also suggest that you could appeal to the moderator team for careful policing. It would be very good for this forum to be able to experience a decent and rational discussion.
> 
> Just not without atheist input or it would juse become a circle uhhhh, whatever?




I would possibly be open to that. 




JoeMoma said:


> They are proving my point that you will need to set down enforceable rules, hence the Debate Now Forum may be appropriate.




Yeah, I know. Also if anybody is not up for the idea I'd like to hear it too, I just wish everyone would stay on topic as this is about Jesus not Trump or Biden or anything.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I will be interested from an atheist's POV, if you could tolerate same. Not to spam off-topic but to provide alternative explanations.
> 
> I will also suggest that you could appeal to the moderator team for careful policing. It would be very good for this forum to be able to experience a decent and rational discussion.
> 
> Just not without atheist input or it would juse become a circle uhhhh, whatever?



Here you are:
Why I’m an Atheist.

I've been a RC all my life till up to 10 years ago. Some say I was strong into my faith. I studied the bible, extra circular stuff, and I read everything I could get my hands on. Way more since they have come out with the internet. I really miss having my best friend, its not what I wanted or expected when I started investigating. Do you know what over the years have got me, the end of faith, it was a long process, do you understand what losing you best friend does to you?? I assume you don't, you have your best friend.

I no longer do, but I found truth, sometimes the truth is not easy. I'm a full fledge atheist now. I never started out by being an atheist, in my late 40's I become one.

I can't go back, once you find out the truth. I don't expect you to be, but I am sick of those who are anti-abortion, or anti-gay or anti trans. We all should live being free, *if you don't hurt one another. Laws are there for reason.*


----------



## Meister (Feb 3, 2022)

*Please stay on topic going forward, thanks in advance*


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

Oh good Meister responded. So do you have any ideas about this? I think going into the debate forum is sounding like a better and better idea.


----------



## jwoodie (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> I've done this before on another website (that I got banned from) where it was called "Growing In Christ" and every day in the spring would be a different subject on how we can grow and become better Christians in the Lord and occasionally I gave homework for activities that you could do on your own and then we would all share them with each other the next day. Would anybody be interested in that? I'm only going to do it if I have people interested. If I get enough people saying that they want  to do it, It'll be starting on March first, but only if I get enough people.


Class syllabus and your qualifications?


----------



## Meister (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> Oh good Meister responded. So do you have any ideas about this? I think going into the debate forum is sounding like a better and better idea.


Will move it


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

jwoodie said:


> Class syllabus and your qualifications?



Will post them now since I don't think it's too late to edit my OP.




Meister said:


> Will move it




Thank you.


----------



## xband (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> I've done this before on another website (that I got banned from) where it was called "Growing In Christ" and every day in the spring would be a different subject on how we can grow and become better Christians in the Lord and occasionally I gave homework for activities that you could do on your own and then we would all share them with each other the next day. Would anybody be interested in that? I'm only going to do it if I have people interested. If I get enough people saying that they want  to do it, It'll be starting on March first, but only if I get enough people.


Yes, if your class topic is The Holy Ghost. What or who is the Holy Ghost? Mom always said somebody is watching you, best guess, the Holy Ghost.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

xband said:


> Yes, if your class topic is The Holy Ghost. What or who is the Holy Ghost? Mom always said somebody is watching you, best guess, the Holy Ghost.





It could be. It also has things just like good morals Christians or anybody else should have like helping others or being kind.  (And so far it looks like it has a pretty good following. Thanks to Meister for the edit and I sure hope that the rules are clear. I would also invite him to participate, or possibly be a co-teacher of mine. )


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

Also tagging JGalt because he might actually be interested in this,.. oh and this class would go from March first to June first for the record.


----------



## xband (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> It could be. It also has things just like good morals Christians or anybody else should have like helping others or being kind.  (And so far it looks like it has a pretty good following. Thanks to Meister for the edit and I sure hope that the rules are clear. I would also invite him to participate, or possibly be a co-teacher of mine. )


I've asked this question many times to religious scholars, an iodimetry because the Father and Son can't or refuse to talk with the living.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

xband said:


> I've asked this question many times to religious scholars, an iodimetry because the Father and Son can't or refuse to talk with the living.




Yes well it's a good question for sure, I will just ask when the classes start (which I'm pretty sure I'm going to have them at this point) that everybody will be respectful of each other and of each other's opinions. As this isn't really going to be a class with right or wrong answers even with the quizzes.  Oh and trust me, tests and homework will be fun I swear. We'll even get occasional "field trip" videos.


----------



## xband (Feb 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> Yes well it's a good question for sure, I will just ask when the classes start (which I'm pretty sure I'm going to have them at this point) that everybody will be respectful of each other and of each other's opinions. As this isn't really going to be a class with right or wrong answers even with the quizzes.  Oh and trust me, tests and homework will be fun I swear. We'll even get occasional "field trip" videos.


Let me take a look at your Modus to see the structure.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

xband said:


> Let me take a look at your Modus to see the structure.




What?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 3, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Here you are:
> Why I’m an Atheist.
> 
> I've been a RC all my life till up to 10 years ago. Some say I was strong into my faith. I studied the bible, extra circular stuff, and I read everything I could get my hands on. Way more since they have come out with the internet. I really miss having my best friend, its not what I wanted or expected when I started investigating. Do you know what over the years have got me, the end of faith, it was a long process, do you understand what losing you best friend does to you?? I assume you don't, you have your best friend.
> ...


It's interesting how so many of us who were devout had a change after really studying the Bible. I'm not atheist. I still believe a god is possible, in the same way I believe unicorns are possible. I wish I could still have the same comfort that believing in a personal god brings, but I don't.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 3, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Here you are:
> Why I’m an Atheist.
> 
> I've been a RC all my life till up to 10 years ago. Some say I was strong into my faith. I studied the bible, extra circular stuff, and I read everything I could get my hands on. Way more since they have come out with the internet. I really miss having my best friend, its not what I wanted or expected when I started investigating. Do you know what over the years have got me, the end of faith, it was a long process, do you understand what losing you best friend does to you?? I assume you don't, you have your best friend.
> ...


Good for you Penelope! If you aren't familiar with Matt Dillahunty's Utube vids, you should be. He provides strength to those who have escaped from religion.

He was an ordained minister who knows the bible better than any of the callers who phone in to his show, and he destroys them all.


----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2022)

Nope.

Not interested.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 3, 2022)

I may join you from time to time April.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm also thinking since I decided to open this class up to different faiths and beliefs that at least for the first couple of weeks that you should post what religion or belief you are in your signature so it's easier to tell you all apart. Just a suggestion anyways.


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I may join you from time to time April.




Oh and the more the merrier!!


----------



## FJB (Feb 3, 2022)

Also, I'm trying to work out if classes should be at a certain time or just whenever you're free to attend. I'm thinking more the latter since a lot of us are in different time zones. It will be held seven days a week though except a break week every two weeks and on Easter. There will also be makeup classes and homework if you can't make it for some reason.  (Me included since I'll be doing the stuff with you.)


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> It's interesting how so many of us who were devout had a change after really studying the Bible


"Many are called, few are CHOSEN


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 5, 2022)

Did this ever get up? I'm not a beleiver, I enjoy the historical significance and philosophy and not really into parsing the theology of it but don't mind study classes on it; if that is a disqualifier that's fine too. I think Jeremiah had a club thing here at one time, don't know if that's still a thing, but it was an invite only set up.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 5, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> "Many are called, few are CHOSEN



He means it wasn't 'All About ME and what I want it to say!'. Pay no mind, he/she/it/mutant probably says the same thing about the Lil Abner comic strip. He reads that for wardrobe tips.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> He means it wasn't 'All About ME and what I want it to say!'. Pay no mind, he/she/it/mutant probably says the same thing about the Lil Abner comic strip. He reads that for wardrobe tips.


Can anyone decipher this?


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 5, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Can anyone decipher this?



Are you butt hurt over something?


----------



## FJB (Oct 5, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Did this ever get up?




No, there wasn't enough people interested.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2022)

FJB said:


> No, there wasn't enough people interested.


Gee I wonder why.  Why do you consider yourself a teacher of the Scriptures?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Are you butt hurt over something?


No. What you wrote used English words but made no sense.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 9, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> No. What you wrote used English words but made no sense.



Yes, they did.


----------

